# Power Query Error when connecting to mySQL DB



## D4WNO (Oct 16, 2014)

Hi all,

This is really new to me but can't find my situation online. I have connected to a database firstly by setting it up in ODBC Data Source Administrator and when I test it it says "Connection Successful".

Now when I try to "see" it with Excel., I get the below error message in the Query Editor box:

"DataSource.Error: MySQL: Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts.
Details:
    Message=Unable to connect to any of the specified MySQL hosts.
    ErrorCode=-2147467259"

I really can't think what could be causing this and it's causing me huge issues. Does anyone have any idea please?


----------



## scottsen (Oct 16, 2014)

My gut... this isn't a "power query" issue, so much as... you just can't connect to the database, period.  DNS resolution issue, not accept tcp/ip connections, whatever.  Can you query it with some other tool before you try power query?


----------

